# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - JavaScript >  Jupiter Bioinformatics V2 experiments

## Paul A. Gagniuc

Jupiter Bioinformatics (V2) uses the local sequence alignment algorithm and a few stored experiments for further experimentation on sequence alignment. It is an open source application designed in native JavaScript, that is able to align two sequences/texts in order to match the regions that are similar. Different interesting experimental designs can be accomplished with it, starting from bioinformatics/genetics to grammar and language studies. In mathematics for instance, such a strategy can be used in research to align the digits of irrational numbers or number sequences in general to find out the similarities between them. The supplementary materials are the experiments and these files must be downloaded. These text files can be loaded into the app by using the Local Storage -> Disk operations buttons.


Download: Jupiter Bioinformatics V2 experiments

----------

